# Saturday Fishing on Norris, TN



## whj812 (Dec 1, 2007)

Went out again this morning and fished until about 5 pm. 

The bite was slow most of the day and did pick up toward 4pm. I caught 3 bass in a matter of 20 minutes from 430 to 450. The others were very spaced out between bites.

The lowering air temps at night have caused, the lake surface temp to drop 2 degrees from last week. The rains from earlier in the week have the water a cloudy color in some areas, and dingy in others, but in other parts of the lake the water is very clear. I think that this has done something to the fish, making them really skeptical, and alert. I spooked some really big bass out of the back of a creek that I went into. 

I caught most of the fish in deeper water, 12-25ft On soft plastic jerk baits.

Here is a pic of a smallmouth that I caught right at the end of the day. It was 16.5 Inches long.


----------



## little anth (Dec 1, 2007)

nice job man 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## whj812 (Dec 2, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Nice one!




Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

I am soooo jealous - great job. I cannot wait until spring


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Id it deep right where the picture was teaken? Does the steepness follow the contour of the back wall there? Or does it level off?


Great fishing man!


----------



## whj812 (Dec 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> Id it deep right where the picture was teaken? Does the steepness follow the contour of the back wall there? Or does it level off?
> 
> 
> Great fishing man!



It varies in places, but where that pic is taken the depth was 18 feet at the boat, it follows the same contour down to 30-35ft. It was on the main channel of the lake.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 2, 2007)

nice fish dude. its getting that time of year when the smallies are getting tough to catch. they are few and far between here. heres a pic of the last one i caught. this is the biggest smallmouth ive ever caught 6lb3oz.


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

i cant see it can anyone else? sounds like a nice one though


----------



## redbug (Dec 2, 2007)

it's huge!! must be your screen my god nice fish!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

i still cant see it??? but it sounds huge give us some info on the fish


----------



## redbug (Dec 2, 2007)

little anth said:


> i still cant see it??? but it sounds huge give us some info on the fish


i think you have a problem with your computer.. can you see the picture i posted here?



















Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow - Redbug, that is a crazy big fish. Those colors are awesome, and where did you get that crazy looking lure.

Nice trophy as well


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

redbug said:


> little anth said:
> 
> 
> > i still cant see it??? but it sounds huge give us some info on the fish
> ...


this is the only picture I can't see :?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

SMDave said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > little anth said:
> ...


*
Reboot and hit ALT + F4 and you can see all the pictures *


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

esquired said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > redbug said:
> ...


Funny :roll:


----------



## whj812 (Dec 2, 2007)

mtnman said:


> nice fish dude. its getting that time of year when the smallies are getting tough to catch. they are few and far between here. heres a pic of the last one i caught. this is the biggest smallmouth ive ever caught 6lb3oz.



On Norris winter is the best time to fish for Smallmouth. The water temps dont get quite as cold as some of the northern lakes. 

Water temps on Saturday ranged from 55-57 at the surface.

I have never fished in the late fall or winter months before. It seems pretty productive.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Redbug....You should be ashamed at yourself.....LMFAO!


And you to esquired. LOL!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah I figured out when I was quoting redbug and there was no text or anything. :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 2, 2007)

I cant see anything but a big white screen


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

me 2 i even reboted?? :?:


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Guys...They were kidding. :shock:


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

lmao i feel stupid :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 2, 2007)

little anth said:


> me 2 i even reboted?? :?:


 LOL!!! As soon as Esquired said "Alt + F4" and there was no picture link or text in the reply, I knew they were just kidding and felt like an idiot :lol:


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

i knew what alt f4 did i just thought he messed up lol:lol:


----------



## redbug (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry guys I couldn't resist having a little fun Its been a long week


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

its cool man i like that one. i might need to add that prank to my bag of tricks.look out :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> Redbug....You should be ashamed at yourself.....LMFAO!
> 
> 
> And you to esquired. LOL!



Redbug started it!


----------



## redbug (Dec 3, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Redbug....You should be ashamed at yourself.....LMFAO!
> ...


It is ashamed that jim wasn't running a tinboats sucker tournament...

I think i won !!!

Wayne


----------



## mtnman (Dec 3, 2007)

here i posted it again for yea let me know if you see it this time


----------



## mtnman (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry about not getting the pic in my first message, i didnt realize that the pic was to big and di not get posted so i had to rack my brain a nd figure out how to resize it. my pic programs are junk!!!! that was a good joke though so something good came out of it. just thank god the joke wasnt on me for once.


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

lol i see it now good job that things a pig :shock:


----------



## whj812 (Dec 3, 2007)

Man thats a nice one there!!! As we say around here, Ats a bigun!!!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## shizzy (Dec 3, 2007)

I still don't see anything!?! :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 3, 2007)

I see it this time, Holey Crap! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a super piggy smallie - good job!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. its not to often that a catch a monster smallie. even when we fish for them i always get that 18 and unders and my buddies catch the hogs but i finally got one. i was pike and muskie fishing when i caught this one. the fight and the stress of hold ing for a while getting the picture didnt bother her at all, when i released her she took right off healthy as can be so she will be waiting for me next year bigger than ever.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey mtnman.... grab yourself a copy of the free program Irfanview to take care of those image editing problems. It's a great, easy to use and most of all FREE program.


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

its ok shamoo where slow :lol: nice fish


----------



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Hey mtnman.... grab yourself a copy of the free program Irfanview to take care of those image editing problems. It's a great, easy to use and most of all FREE program.


Infranview is what I use. Upload pics from cam, load them onto infranview, resize image to 640xsomething (the first option on the right), and save to photobucket, then copy the link. Photobucket is also free.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)




----------

